# Offering consultations on Film MFA application - Columbia/NYU and beyond...



## Vonnegut

Hi everyone,

I'm a MFA graduate of a top USA film school and have worked in the film school admissions process for five years while there. I have been offering consultations for filmschool org members on their applications, funding considerations, short scripts and feature projects. So feel free to reach out and I can share more information on my background - I've won awards at major film festivals globally and have extensive script consulting and teaching experience.

If you're about to submit to the East Coast schools I can be particularly helpful!

Vonnegut


----------



## jyotirmay

Vonnegut said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm a MFA graduate of a top USA film school and have worked in the film school admissions process for five years while there. I have been offering consultations for filmschool org members on their applications, funding considerations, short scripts and feature projects. So feel free to reach out and I can share more information on my background - I've won awards at major film festivals globally and have extensive script consulting and teaching experience.
> 
> If you're about to submit to the East Coast schools I can be particularly helpful!
> 
> Vonnegut


Hi man! Nice to see that you want to help! I am looking for a sample of Thesis Film proposal. Do you have one? I need to see a sample in order to write mine as I have no Idea about it. Thanks


----------



## Vonnegut

I've sent you a DM jyotirmay.


----------



## teyyana

Vonnegut said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm a MFA graduate of a top USA film school and have worked in the film school admissions process for five years while there. I have been offering consultations for filmschool org members on their applications, funding considerations, short scripts and feature projects. So feel free to reach out and I can share more information on my background - I've won awards at major film festivals globally and have extensive script consulting and teaching experience.
> 
> If you're about to submit to the East Coast schools I can be particularly helpful!
> 
> Vonnegut


Hi, Vonnegut! It’s nice to see you’re offering your kindness. Do you mind if I send you my 3-page film prompt script and 10-page script that I’m gonna submit as parts of my Columbia application? I would love to hear your comment about them


----------



## Vonnegut

I've sent you a DM teyyana.


----------



## RoseOfAberlone

Vonnegut said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm a MFA graduate of a top USA film school and have worked in the film school admissions process for five years while there. I have been offering consultations for filmschool org members on their applications, funding considerations, short scripts and feature projects. So feel free to reach out and I can share more information on my background - I've won awards at major film festivals globally and have extensive script consulting and teaching experience.
> 
> If you're about to submit to the East Coast schools I can be particularly helpful!
> 
> Vonnegut



Hi, would be interested to hear if and how much you're charging. Thanks!


----------



## Vonnegut

Thanks for showing interest, Rose - I sent you a DM.


----------



## Lianru

Hi there, I already applied NYU, not so sure if I should apply for Columbia as well, any tips?


----------



## Vonnegut

Sent you a DM, Lianru.


----------



## Vonnegut

Thanks for all the DMs and enquiries - just to say that if anyone is applying to the Columbia MFA in the coming weeks as the deadline approaches - I might be of particular help to you. Do continue to reach out!


----------



## Raluca H

Hi, I‘m interesting to applying to Columbia MFA and NYU. Thank you


----------



## MMNYC

hi all, just wanna say Vonnegut helped me on both NYU and Columbia applications and it was very useful. It saved me a lot of stress, definitely recommend him, especially if you are like me not from a film background, and don’t have extensive exercises in script writing before.


----------

